# What 9mm SD ammo do you prefer for your Sig's?



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

I am currently using Speer Gold Dot 147g HP for my SD ammo in my P226 Elite and P239. Should I consider 124g; 124g +p? My head is spinning trying to get a grasp on penetration, velocity, expansion, etc. Seems everyone has a preference just like they do on caliber and handgun manufacturer. You long time Sig 9mm owners share your wisdom.:smt033


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's a purely subjective subject. Any currently produced modern design JHP ammo will serve it's purpose. Me personally I use Federal 147gr Hydra-Shoks. I used to use the 124gr but switched several years ago because I decided the trade off in slightly lower velocity was negligible and it puts a little more mass on target.

This is almost a heated a subject as the "Great Caliber Debate". Personal preference and whatever you can find readily available will dictate the choices for most people. Performance is pretty equal +/- a very small margin. Whatever you choose to go with, make sure you shoot it from time to time. Mostly to determine and recognize any difference in POA/POI compared to your regular range/target ammo. The difference between 115gr ball and 147gr JHP can be significant and knowing the difference can be very crucial "in the heat of the moment".

Training with and getting/maintaining muscle memory with your SD/HD ammo is something everyone should be familiar with IMO. Shot placement trumps caliber whatever you are using as far as I'm concerned. If you can't place your shots it doesn't make much difference what ammo you are using now does it?


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> It's a purely subjective subject. Any currently produced modern design JHP ammo will serve it's purpose. Me personally I use Federal 147gr Hydra-Shoks. I used to use the 124gr but switched several years ago because I decided the trade off in slightly lower velocity was negligible and it puts a little more mass on target.
> 
> This is almost a heated a subject as the "Great Caliber Debate". Personal preference and whatever you can find readily available will dictate the choices for most people. Performance is pretty equal +/- a very small margin. Whatever you choose to go with, make sure you shoot it from time to time. Mostly to determine and recognize any difference in POA/POI compared to your regular range/target ammo. The difference between 115gr ball and 147gr JHP can be significant and knowing the difference can be very crucial "in the heat of the moment".
> 
> Training with and getting/maintaining muscle memory with your SD/HD ammo is something everyone should be familiar with IMO. Shot placement trumps caliber whatever you are using as far as I'm concerned. If you can't place your shots it doesn't make much difference what ammo you are using now does it?


Good points all around.:smt023 Do the Sig models seem to do better with one over the other? I know the 147g JHP from Speer Gold Dot shot very well through my P226 9mm and the pattern was not much different if any from my practice 115g Federal ammo. Thanks Growler.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think SiG's do any better or worse with anything in particular in SD/HD loads. It's a matter of finding what you shoot well and consistantly in your gun. Same load, same gun and somebody else might not be as happy with their groups as you are with yours. If you find or have something you like, can find again relatively easily and are comfortable in the way it shoots as well as they way you shoot it, you're good to go. "If it ain't broke, dont fix it."

I would stay away from any +P+ stuff. If you decide to shoot any, just don't make it a very regulat thing. Any "+" loads will increase the wear and tear on any firearm. Just something else to keep in mind.

One more thing. In looking at performance specs of ammo, apply the use intended to the data provided. Meaning, at 30 feet or less for your choice in SD/HD load, will that extra 150-200 feet per second make THAT much difference in how soon the bullet goes from muzzle to impact? At 50 yards or more that speed still translates to less than a quarter of a second. If you are engaging targets in an SD/HD situation at 50 yards or more (with a handgun) you have a more serious problem on your hands than "did I buy the right ammo?"

Understanding specs is one thing. Having knowledge is another. Applying what one sees in specs and translating it into a useful understanding is something completely different. Don't get blinded by marketing hype.


----------

